# Mouseover (Hover) bei Text



## mR.fLopPy (2. September 2004)

Hallo!

Mein Problem ist, dass ich mittels einem Mouseover (Hover) Effekt erzielen möchte, dass wenn ich über einen Link fahre sämtliche Buchstaben sich in Großbuchstaben verwandeln.

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob dies auch mittels CSS möglich ist. Falls ja, so wäre dies die wohl mit Abstand angenehmste Variante für mich, da mein CSS Style bereits in jede Seite ingetriert wurde.

JavaScript würde ich eigentlich am liebsten vermeiden, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, dann muss ich mich mit dem zufrieden geben.

Ich danke jedenfalls schon mal im voraus für eure Antworten!

lg
Floppy ;-)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. September 2004)

Das sollte helfen:


```
li
{
	text-transform : uppercase;
}
```

Edit: li habe ich jetzt nur zum "Test" genutzt!


----------



## mR.fLopPy (3. September 2004)

Wah ist ja echt genial! *freu*

Vielen Dank nochmals!
PS: Also das war wirklich eine prompte Antwort!

lg
floppy ;-)


----------



## ShadowMan (3. September 2004)

Hi du!

Falls du solche Befehle öfters mal suchen solltest:

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/index.htm

Da findest du eigentlich alles 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## mR.fLopPy (5. September 2004)

Ok, danke ShadowMan für den Link! 
Mal sehen ob ich da noch ein paar interessante Informationen zu CSS finde.

Ich weiß, eigentlich hätte ich selbst darauf kommen müssen... Thomas hat mir Gott sei Dank den richtigen Anschubser gegeben. ;-)

bye
floppy


----------

